# churches ferry



## littlecatches (Mar 7, 2008)

Just wondering if churches ferry is worth fishing. Heading to devils lake thursday, mainly targeting pike and heard that this spot may be worth a try. Never been to devils lake before so any info reguarding that would be great too! Thanks


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't know about the fishing but Rex at the local tavern is sure fun to talk to if the fish arn't biting.

That guy has some stories.

Be sure and ask him for a taste of his "hot sauce" on some chips. WOW!!


----------

